# 2 aquariums on 1 co2 regulator??



## aviator300 (Oct 24, 2013)

I have a 29 gal planted aquarium with co2 injection.
I visited my LFS (although far away) and was WOWED by 2 nano aquariums (2.5 gal each). Both were carpeted by the most beautiful Glosso and also had very red Ludwigia which was neatly trimmed.

The tanks had very bright lighting and co2 injection. After seeing this I am putting a 2.6 gal tank next to my 29 and want to piggyback co2 from the regulator serving the 29 gal.

Could this be done by using a brass T fitting and a quality air valve to regulate the BPS in the small tank and coordinating BPS in each aquarium from the same regulator.

Im excited about this Nano project and want to get everyone's impression of this or do you have another good way of doing this..
Aviator300


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes you can do that. 

I don't really think you need co2 in a 2.5g tank.


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

I used to run multiple needle valves off a single regulator. It worked very well.


----------



## aviator300 (Oct 24, 2013)

I figured that I would just use a air valve T'd into the co2 line and adjust the BPS in the nano tank by adjusting that valve.
This may not be real accurate though and I like your idea about using a second needle valve but can you buy just a needle valve alone and how would I splice it into the co2 line going to the nano tank.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I tried once to split the line and use a valve but the pressures were impossible to control. Two needle valves at the regulator is the way to go.


----------



## aviator300 (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry guys. I am very technically oriented when it comes to aerobatic aircraft but not very much so when it comes to plumbing and I guess I have a plumbing problem.

I like BruceF's idea to use two needle valves at the regulator but that is my plumbing issue. 
How to install two needle valves to one regulator.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

http://blog.greenleafaquariums.com/2013/02/27/custom-co2-regulators-and-manifolds/


----------



## aviator300 (Oct 24, 2013)

I just read about the GLA manifolds and the dual one sounds great but I have a question. 
Has anyone taken the original needle valve assembly off of an AZOO regulator and successfully installed a manifold with 2 separate lines and needle valves?

This is what I want to do but have limited technical know how.
The instructions with the manifold say that it can be used on any 1/8 inch port on the solenoid..

I really hope someone can give me a hand. Aviator300


----------



## foster (Mar 7, 2013)

All you need is a splitter. You can buy one on line from various vendors. They are cheaper than buying needle valves.


----------



## aviator300 (Oct 24, 2013)

I am definitely going with the dual manifold and attaching it to my regulator.


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

foster said:


> All you need is a splitter. You can buy one on line from various vendors. They are cheaper than buying needle valves.


I'm with Bruce here; I tried the airline splitter but ran into similar issues that Bruce did; I could not control pressures reliably and usually had 100% off of one connection, and no gas being split to the other locations. Multiple needle valves from a single regulator was the only working method for me.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

the problem I see is the 2.5 gallon will need very little CO2 and there is the fear of turning the water into a near acid with too much killing all the fish. I would not try it on a tank that small.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

You can use CO2 splitter that looks like these:


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

totziens said:


> You can use CO2 splitter that looks like these:
> 
> View attachment 20071


I need that 3 way manifold for my build

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlantFanatic (Feb 12, 2014)

I tried to "split" a co2 line to three tanks (exact same length of hose, same diffusor to each tank) and it was nearly impossible to get equal flow to each tank. I was pinching lines to try to compensate and that didn't work either. I think you should really get a setup with two needle valves. I bought the three-way brass manifold with valves from GLA and have had zero issues since. Hope that helps.


----------

